# Wie oft habt ihr euer Gentoo schon neu aufsetzen müssen?

## Lore

Hiho!

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie oft und warum ihr euer Gentoo neu aufsetzen musstet.

Hab auf meinem Laptop vor einem Jahre Gentoo 1.4 installiert und seitdem läuft es und läuft es und läuft es...

Und ich bin wirklich nicht zimperlich mit dem Ausprobieren von irgendwelchen experimentellen Kram. So was hab ich vorher noch nie erlebt ("Moment, ich installier mein Win 98 noch schnell mal neu..." "Oh, das neue Suse ist da. Gleich mal System neu aufsetzen.")

----------

## Inte

Außer mein Pilot-System, habe ich jeden Rechner (bisher) nur einmal aufsetzen müssen. Der erstmalige Versuch Gentoo zu benutzen hatte viele Init-Skripte, Conf-Dateien, etc. zurückgelassen, von denen ich zwar viele manuell beseitigen konnte, mir aber nicht klar war was sonst noch für unnötiger Ballast meine Platte zumüllt.  :Wink: 

Seitdem ich weiß was gut für mich und meine Nerven ist wird auch nur das installiert was ich wirklich brauche. Ansonsten wüßte ich keinen Grund - außer ein Architekturwechsel - der mich zu einer Neuinstallation bewegen könnte.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## polyacryl

199 mal. Ich weiss auch nicht warum, aber ich machs irgendwie ganz gerne. Vielleicht ist das ja noch so ne alte Angewohnheit aus Windowszeiten.. ;)

----------

## psyqil

"Müßen" mußte ich noch nie, bei mir war's auch das "Pilot"-System, bei dem ich nach 'nem guten Jahr einfach nicht mehr wußte, was ich da am Anfang so alles gemacht hab', das dann einfach mal erneuert wurde...

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab in Janaur 2004 meine erste Gentoo Installation gemacht. Sie war eine Testinstallation, wollte mal testen. Nach 7 Monaten habe ich gemerkt, dass meine testinstallation so geil war, dass ich keine andere brauchte, doch hab ich die Festplatte geändert und wieder installiert und das war's. Bei anderen Kollegen hab ich gentoo installiert, aber bei mir 3, die 2 oben genannten und noch eine andere Testinstallation.

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> "Müßen" mußte ich noch nie

 

dito, jedesmal war entweder Neugier oder Langeweile...   :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

in 3 jahren kein einziges mal.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

zweimal. Einmal zeigte meine laptop-Festplatte seltsame Ausfallerscheinungen (lief ne Weile, dann nur noch I/O-Errors auf dem IDE-Bus) und mußte ersetzt werden. Und meine allererste Gentoo-Installation hab' ich kurz nach Beenden von stage1 gelöscht und neu aufgesetzt, weil ich was in der Installationanleitung übersehen hatte  :Smile:  ...

Poly

----------

## Linuxpeter

4 mal - das letzte Mal wegen Architekturwechsel   :Wink: 

----------

## boris64

seit meiner erstinstallation am 04.10.2003 (siehe foreninfo  :Wink: ) kein einziges mal.

ps: ich würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass kein gentoo

unrettbar ist, weswegen auch eine neuinstallation unnötig ist.

einzige akzeptierte ausnahme: hdd-defekt (und dafür haben wir ja alle ein backup, gelle?)

----------

## dek

Müssen noch nie. Auf meinem Hauptrechner waren es dann aber effektiv doch 2 mal:

1) Umstieg auf GCC3

2) Vor einigen Monaten wegen NTPL (ok, hätte ich mir definitiv sparen können  :Wink: )

----------

## Linuxpeter

@dec: Du meinst sicher nptl  :Wink: 

----------

## chalimar

ich musste einmal gentoo neu installieren wegen einer lan party.

irgendwie wollte mein gentoo nicht ins netzwerk und die windoof partition war viel zu winzig. tja... platt gewalzt und nach der lan wieder neu aufgesetzt.

----------

## chrib

Bis jetzt 2 mal. Bei der ersten Installation hab ich irgendwie nach einiger Zeit den LVM dermassen zerlegt, das er die Volumes nicht mehr nutzen konnte. Die Neuinstallation hab ich dann direkt genutzt, um auf Kernel-2.6 und LVM2 umzusteigen, und bisher gabs keine Probleme welche nicht einfachen zu beseitigen gewesen wären.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## Gekko

1x weil die Ramsteine defekt waren und deswegen das System fürn Teibl war. Dann entdeckte ich Memtest   :Laughing: 

----------

## MatzeOne

1. weil die festplatte abgeraucht ist   :Confused: 

----------

## borlander

Auf zwei Rechnern läuft die erstinstallation seit über einem Jahr. Mein System ist seidem immer aktuell und läuf bis auf ein paar macken ganz gut.

----------

## thrashed

2 mal. wäre beide male nicht nötig gewesen, müsste ich jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr machen. hab dank gentoo viel über mein system gelernt  :Smile: 

----------

## platinumviper

Einmal, wegen Umstieg von Achlon XP auf AMD64, alle anderen Rechner mussten nie neu aufgesetzt werden. Das gilt auch für alle Debian, SuSE und Slackware Rechner. Der älteste läuft seit ca 10 Jahren, ausser der Tastatur ist alles mehrfach erneuert worden, war ursprünglich mal ein AMD386/40 mit 4 MB RAM und einer 160 MB IDE Platte.

platinumviper

----------

## dek

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> @dec: Du meinst sicher nptl 

 

Falls du dek meinst, dann ja.  :Cool: 

----------

## mojo

Soweit ich mich zurueckerinnere... um und bei drei mal.

Das 1. mal habe ich ein Update zu einer neuen aber kaputten gcc version gemacht, aber dass war noch am Anfang von Gentoo 1.2

Das 2. mal war zu Beginn von nptl: Nachdem ich glibc mit dieser USE flag gebaut habe hat, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, auch nichts mehr funktioniert (nicht mal mehr portage). 

Beim 3. mal habe ich glaube ich mein System wieder von einem LVM zu einem System mit "normalen" Partitionen veraendert. Da ich vorher alles ein bisschen zugemuellt habe, habe ich mich dann gleich auch fuer eine Neuinstallation entschieden

----------

## Arudil

Einmal sicher, evtl auch zweimal, wobei ch nicht weiss ob das Gentoo war.

Nunja, beim letzten mal hab ich gründlich meine Partition geschrottet..  :Confused: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

@dek: meinte ich   :Wink: 

Sollte wohl um diese Zeit (3:55 am) keine Beiträgre mehr schreiben   :Embarassed: 

----------

## plate

Einmal aufsetzen genügt, wenn kein Schindluder mit den Kisten betrieben wird. Drei Rechner (die ersten beiden von einer 1.2 CD und mit gcc 2.95 aufgesetzt), dreimal `head -n 1 /var/log/emerge.log`:

```
Started emerge on: Oct 27, 2002
```

```
Started emerge on: Nov 10, 2002
```

```
1041897294: Started emerge on: Jan 06, 2003 23:54:54
```

Die Migration von gcc 2.95 zu 3.x hab ich auch auf die sanfte Tour gemacht, die einzige Gentoo-Neuinstallation hat ein vierter Rechner bei mir erlebt, mein beiger G3 PowerMac (derzeit offline), dessen schadhafter IDE-Controller mir die Linuxplatte zerschrotet hat, bevor ich von der Erstinstallation ein Backup ziehen konnte...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Pamino

Ich hab nur ganz am anfang neu installieren müssen, weil ich mein gentoo geschrottet habe (damals wusste ich noch nicht was ich tue). Einmal wollte ich den infotext zu gcc lesen und hab -C statt -s benutzt...einmal wollte  X nicht starten, weshalb ich dann wieder formatiert habe, jetzt im nachhinein weiß ich, dass ein -hardend in /etc/make.conf geholfen hätte. 

-> Ich kenne keinen Grund, warum man gezwungen wäre wegen gentoo zu formatieren....

Wie ist das eigendlich bei Hardware-wechsel? Wenn ich jetzt (theoretisch) meine festplatte in einen komplett anderen computer stecken würde (zB intel statt amd, nvidia statt ati, etc.) müsste ich dann neu aufsetzen? Und warum geht von athlonxp auf  amd64 nicht (@platiumviper)

----------

## platinumviper

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Und warum geht von athlonxp auf  amd64 nicht (@platiumviper)

 

XP ist 32-Bit, AMD64 ist 64-Bit. Ich hätte problemlos im 32-Bit System weiterarbeiten können (der AMD64 hätte sich dann wie ein schneller XP verhalten), wollte aber auf 64-Bit umsteigen. /home, /usr/local und Daten-Partitionen sind natürlich erhalten geblieben.

platinumviper

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ich bastele gern und viel an alteren Rechnern rum, deshalb installier ich auch oft Gebtoo, aber ich habs erst einmal (ganz am Anfang meiner Gentoo-Zeit) geschafft ein System so zu verhunzen, dass ich eine Neuinstallation einfacher fand, als eine lange Fehlersuche. Das würde mir heute (glaub ich) nicht mehr passieren.

Zumal Gentoo mit dem Portage wesentlich update-freundlicher ist, als eine rpm-basierte Distri.

----------

## Pamino

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

>  *Pamino wrote:*   Und warum geht von athlonxp auf  amd64 nicht (@platiumviper) 
> 
> XP ist 32-Bit, AMD64 ist 64-Bit. Ich hätte problemlos im 32-Bit System weiterarbeiten können (der AMD64 hätte sich dann wie ein schneller XP verhalten), wollte aber auf 64-Bit umsteigen. /home, /usr/local und Daten-Partitionen sind natürlich erhalten geblieben.
> 
> platinumviper

 Kann man denn nicht eingach alles neu kompilieren? Ich hab langfritig vor einen amd64 einzubauen, allerdings will ich nich gentoo neu aufsetzen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## platinumviper

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt (theoretisch) meine festplatte in einen komplett anderen computer stecken würde (zB intel statt amd, nvidia statt ati, etc.) müsste ich dann neu aufsetzen?

 

Wenn die neue CPU besser ist, hast Du kein Problem. Ich würde X abschalten oder auf VESA umstellen, ati Treiber deinstallieren, make.conf und Kernel anpassen und booten. Mit dem neuen Kernel hast Du wieder Zugriff auf's Internet, Du kannst also die Nvidia-Treiber laden, xorg.conf anpassen, xdm starten und hast wieder ein grafisches System. Ausser glibc und gcc würde ich den Rest nicht neu kompilieren, sondern auf Updates warten, nach und nach passt sich dann alles an die neue CPU an.

platinumviper

----------

## platinumviper

 *Pamino wrote:*   

> Kann man denn nicht eingach alles neu kompilieren?

 

Nein, sobald z.B. die glibc auf 64-Bit umgestellt ist, können die 32-Bit Programme (einschliesslich gcc) nichts mehr damit anfangen, Dein System stürzt sehr schnell ab.

Mach eine Kopie von /etc und leg eine Liste der Installierten Pakete an, dann hast Du schnell ein ähnliches System wie vorher. Genau gleich wird es aber nicht sein, die Pakete sind auf unterschiedlichen Architekturen in unterschiedlichen Entwicklungsstadien, siehe z.B. http://packages.gentoo.org/packages/?category=sys-devel;name=gcc.

platinumviper

----------

## sven-tek

hättest dem thread mal besser ne Umfrage verpasst.

Ich habe bis jetzt jeden der drei Rechner einmal komplett neu aufgesetzt.

einmal wegen Plattendefekt,

einmal weil ich auf Kernel 2.6 umgestiegen bin und eh alles mit anderen flags kompilieren wollte.

einmal weil, ich weiss es nicht mehr. Ist schon so lange her  :Smile: 

----------

## misterjack

mein pilotsystem hats letzte woche durch nen hdd-crash seinen geist aufgegeben. ansonsten setze ich systeme nur einmal auf

----------

## Blackdream

nur einmal war aber ein Problem der Festplatte die Partionstabelle hats geschrottet deswegen musste ich Gentoo neu instalieren

----------

## Tobiking

Bin zur Zeit bei meiner 2. installation. Habe als ich zu Weihnachten 2 S-ATA Platten bekommen habe und die gutgläubig als Raid laufen lassen wollte meine alte IDE Platte komplett formatiert und wollte auf dem Raid installieren bis mir dann aufgefallen ist das es nur nen "Software Raid Controller" ist   :Sad:  . Da ich noch nebenbei Windows drauf habe gibts da wenig Möglichkeiten. Jetzt packe ich gentoo wieder auf meine alte IDE Platte   :Very Happy: . Bin aber dabei auch noch reiser4 austesten.

----------

## zworK

Hab es November 2003 2 mal auf meinem Hauptrechner installiert, meine ersten Gehversuche mit Gentoo (mit einem Jahr Debian Erfahrung).

Dann als Anfang 2004 mein Laptop kam, wobei Gentoo wieder vom Hauptrechner verschwand.

Und letztendlich mitte Dezember 2004 wieder auf meinem Hauptrechner da ich mittlerweile gemerkt habe wie toll sich ein Linux-System als Desktop-Arbeitsrechner eignet  :Very Happy: 

Momentan installiere ich noch gentoox auf meiner Xbox (zickt noch rum  :Laughing:  )

----------

## papahuhn

Ich habs ein oder zweimal neuinstalliert; u.a. weil ich nen Fehler beim Partitionsverschieben gemacht habe.

Kann man eigentlich irgendwie nachsehen, wann das aktuelle System aufgesetzt wurde? Vielleicht anhand der binutils oder so?

----------

## Tobiking

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie nachsehen, wann das aktuelle System aufgesetzt wurde? Vielleicht anhand der binutils oder so?

 

Ich würde einfach gucken von welchem datum ein ordner oder eine Datei ist die man eigentlich nie ändert und seid beginn exisitieren. Sind bei mir zwar manche Datein die da irgendwie rausfallen z.B. von /mnt (ist bei mir älter als meine installation) und nen paar andere Sachen aber z.B. die .keep Dateien die ich noch net gelöscht habe in den ordnern /home/ usw. haben das richtige datum.

----------

## Sas

Einmal, weil ich vor dem Ändern der Partitionstabelle vielleicht das Backup hätte überprüfen sollen...

----------

## c07

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Kann man eigentlich irgendwie nachsehen, wann das aktuelle System aufgesetzt wurde?

 

```
head -n1 /var/log/emerge.log
```

Vorausgesetzt, du hast dein Log nie aufgeräumt.

Ich setz meine Systeme normalerweise alle 1 bis 2 Jahre neu auf. Insbesondere bei Gentoo macht eine Neuinstallation einfach mehr Spaß, als sich drum zu kümmern, dass sie halbwegs sauber bleibt. Und gerade bei Gentoo sammelt sich relativ viel Müll an, eben weil es so leicht ist, mal eben was zu installieren.

----------

## reyneke

Bis jetzt erst einmal (je auf Laptop, Desktop und dem PC meiner Freundin; alles 1.4er Gentoos) . Seitdem hat meine Desktop-Installation schon einiges mitmachen müssen, hat's aber immer mitgemacht. 

Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft ich meine alte SuSE installiert habe - das grenzte ja an Windows-Zeiten, was wohl auch an meiner Unkenntnis lag. Die ist zwar nach wie vor präsent, aber auf dem Rückzug, seit ich Gentoo benutze  :Smile: .

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Jetzt lese ich die Frage richtig  :Smile: 

Müssen, weil das System komplett am Arsch ist, noch nie, mein gentoo geht nie kaputt und nach updates hab ich nie Probleme gehabt.

Gentoo uafgesetzt hab ich ein Paar bei mir, weil ich einfach Bock hatte nochmal zu installieren oder kleine Test zu machen und bei einigen Kumpeln hab ich auch (bei ihnen das erste Mal) gentoo installiert. Ich bin auch so zufrieden mit der Performance des System, es ist unglaublich wie einfach sich die Sachen reparieren lassen, wenn mal was passiert.

----------

## jpee

Neu aufsetzen kam bei mir noch nie in Frage, obwohl ich dem System manchmal schon ziemlich arg zugesetzt habe.

Beispiele:

1.) einmal hatte mir eine Emerge depclean die Libraries acl und attr gelöscht, was zur folge hatte, daß schlichtweg nix mehr ging (kein ls, kein emerge, kein login, kein boot mehr   :Shocked:  ).

LiveCD rein -> libraries von der LiveCD ins Gentoo System kopiert -> chroot -> mit den Behelfslibraries wieder ordentliche per Emerge gesaug -> basta, fertig, Sstem schnurrt wieder

2.) Anfangs hatte ich die Boot Partition auf ReiserFS was ja eigentlich nicht so toll ist (bei einer gerade mal 60MByte großen Partition). Ich brachte gerade mal 1 (!) Kernel drauf, was neukompilieren von Kernels praktisch verhinderte. 

Während der Laufzeit alles von der Partition gesichert -> Partition ext2 formatiert -> alles wieder drauf -> neuen Kernel kompiliert, und die Sache war gegessen

3.) Einmal hatte ich den Kernel sowas von falsch kompiliert, daß mir praktisch alle wichtigen Module fehlten.

Wieder ein Fall für die LiveCD -> Kernel richtig kompiliert -> Sache war auch gegessen

Also, Ihr seht, ich bin ein Bastler, und ein schlechter noch dazu, und nicht mal ich konnte das System bisher killen. Kleinere Aufallzeiten kamen schon mal vor   :Embarassed:   :Wink: 

----------

## oma

Alle Kisten die ich installiert hab laufen noch - egal ob FC, SCSI oder IDE Systeme - selbst der erste Rechner ist einmal installiert worden.

Ich denke, wie die Vorposter auch, wenn kein Hardwaredefekt an der Platte vorliegt bekommt man fast jedes System wieder hin   :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

In über einem Jahr genau 1 *, 

da ein VIA-BUG häufiger Müll auf die Platte geschrieben hatte. Die Systemreparaturen waren öfters größer. Der Bug wurde erst vor kurzem beseitigt.

Außerdem hatte ich soviele Anwendungen installiert, das ich nicht mehr wusste was ich alles drauf hatte  :Confused: 

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit Gentoo.

----------

## rokaef

Müssen nur einmal, weil ich nen neuen Rechner gekauft hab (von Notebook auf Desktop).

Naja, dann brauchte ich 2 Anläufe bis ich Gentoo das erste mal hinbekommen hatte (auf dem Notebook), das hab ich dann nochmal geschrottet, also wieder neu installiert. Hab jetzt also grade die vierte Installation laufen und mache nun auch immer Backups. Da kann *fast* nix mehr schief gehen.

Einmal hab ichs noch bei nem Kumpel installiert letztens..

----------

## demeter

1x bist jetzt, einmal dachte ich jetzt is es soweit, da hatte ich noch dualboot und im windowsxp hatte ich eine ntfs partition gelöscht. (wollte ich den leeren platz unter linux verwenden). die win-datenträgerverwaltung hatte aber meine root partition von hdbx auf hdby geändert, danach ist nix mehr gegangen. dank hilfe vom forum (LiveCD , fstab,...) hat nachher alles wieder gefunzt. durch gentoo habe ich sehr viel dazugelernt!

gruss,

Martin

----------

## PrakashP

1 Mal als ich ncoh blutiger Anfänger war und mit NPTL und prelink gespielt hatte. Man hätte die glibc doch besser vorher mit +pic emergen sollen. Weil ichs nicht tat, hat sich das Sytem geschrottet und ich war es eh leid, da es wegen einer halbherzigen NPTL Umstellung sowieso instabil war. Danach die stage 1, die ich nachwievor recht bleeding edge betreibe, hält bis heute an.  :Smile: 

----------

## zinion

Als ich meine erste Installation geamcht habe von Stage 1 hatte ich NULL Ahnung von gentoo. Nur kleine Linux-Erfahrungen von RedHat. Aber dennoch, das System läuft mittlerweile ne ganze Zeit super und ich habe keinen Grund mich zu beklagen.

Ich überlege aber momentan ob ich eine Neuinstallation mache, weil ich den ganzen Prozess dann besser verstehen würde als beim ersten Mal und weiss was ich tue. Andererseits denke ich wieder "Never change a running system". Also wirds bleiben wie es ist und meinen nächste Gelegenheit bekomme ich, wenn mir irgendwer ne kleine HDD für den PC meiner Freundin spendet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schotter

3x

die 1.te war stage3 und eigentlich schon schnell genug - im Vergleich zu den andern

die 2.te falsch partitioniert

und die die momentan läuft ist wieder falsch partitioniert  :Sad: 

----------

## benjamin200

einmal, da ich (VERSEHENTLICH) die Portage Datenbank unter /var/db/pkg gelöscht hatte.

Leider war noch kein System Backup vorhanden  :Sad: 

----------

## PrakashP

@schotter

Was heißt "falsch partitioniert"? Ist i.a. kein Grund das System neu aufzusetzen. Ich habe meine jetzige schon oft "umziehen" lassen, bzw. die Partitionierung verändert. zuletzt ist die Installation auf ein RAID0 umgezogen...

----------

## tonmeister440

hi,

ich hab mir das erste mal gentoo zu 1.4er zeiten drauf getan, seitdem läuft und läufts, wegen diverser hardware wechsel, mainboard, cpu, ram hab ich es dann neu bauen lassen, also emerge --update --deep --newuse, das wars. so zufrieden war ich mit noch keinem linux vorher, weil bisher hat es sich immer retten lassen, selbst ne defekte platte hat es nicht klein gekriegt  :Smile: 

gruss tonmeister440

----------

## Jan42

Noch nie, selbst als ich mir das System mit einem deepclean zerschossen hatte, hab ich die Kiste ohne Neuinstallation wieder zum Leben erweckt. Im Augenblick bin ich aber am Nachdenken, wegen der Umstellung auf udev. Mal sehen.

----------

## woodworker

müssen muste ich bisher 1. mal wegen platten problemen

aber habe es noch 1mal wegen selbtverschulden neu aufgesetzt

----------

## Cenrim

hmm... ich glaube das hier ist der 2. versucht mit gentoo

beim ersten hatte ich so gut wie gar keine ahnung von linux und hab u.a. auch kein X zum laufen bekommen, bin dann aber nach n paar anderen distris  anfang oktober zurückgekehrt ^^

aber die nächste installtion kommt ja hoffentlich bald ^^

*sehnsüchtig sein iBook erwartet*

----------

## Anarcho

Noch nie.

----------

## gentop

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Noch nie.

 

Wie jetzt? Alles machen lassen oder wie?  :Wink: 

Auf meinem Arbeitsrechner 3 mal - die ersten 2 Mal waren zum experimentieren  :Wink: 

Auf meinem Server 1 mal.

//gentop

----------

## legine

Nur auf Gentoo:

Installation dann nie mehr wieder!

Ich habe selbst nach dem ich ein ziemlich inkonsistentes system hatte wieder hinbiegen können  :Smile:  Funktioniert einwandfrei!

Insegsammt musste ich glaube ich mein vorgängersystem Redhat 4 oder 5 mal neu installieren (wegen uzpgrade zu fedore 1x. Und der Rest ist meinen Blödsinigen Experimenten zu verdanken, die ich zwar immer noch mache aber irgendwie nichts mehr richtig kaputt machen, so dass ich mein System neu aufsetzen müsste  :Smile: 

)

----------

## performant

hmm...also bis ich es so hatte wie ich wollte 16 mal...innerhalb von einem monat(ich wollte doch unbedingt stage1 haben)...nahher wusste ich viel mehr über das system und seither läuft immernoch die letzte installation

----------

## $yntaxmonster

3. mal und ich werds wieder tun   :Laughing: 

Manchmal ist mir einfach langweilig und dann installier ich gentoo neu, allerdings auf einer anderen partition. immer ab stage1 um das ganze ein wenig zu optimieren, aber die alte installation seit 2004.2 funktioniert noch immer einwandfrei ohne irgendwelche probleme

----------

## Linuxpeter

Gestern zum 3.Mal (wegen Aufrüstung und Umstieg auf Raid).

----------

## nexus780

Nie *g*

Ich hab es zwar auf jedem Rechner neu installiert, aber nicht weil ich musste, nur weil ich keine Lust hatte alles upzudaten und so (waren steinalte lange unbenutzte Installs, da war der Punkt noch nicht erreicht wo Windows mich zu sehr nervte), da dachte ich mir ich machs neu drauf einfach um Zeit zu sparen  :Smile:  Jetz benutz ich es als einziges System seit ca. 2 Monaten, aber andrerseits hat Win2k bei mir auch immer erst sehr viel später Reinstall erfordert, auch wenn es mir sehr viel mehr Zickereien gemacht hat. Dabei hatte es viele Vorteile:

Ich kenne es sehr gut, Linux kannte ich praktisch garnicht.

Hardware-Support ist sehr traditionell sollte also ausgereift sein, hinzu kommt wesentlich mehr Aufwand von den Herstellern (der ja bei Linux oftmals unter 0 ist, manche geben ja nichtmal Infos raus...)

Aber mal von den ganzen schweren nicht reparierbaren Bugs etc. in Windows abgesehen hat Gentoo einen gigantischen Vorteil bei dem MICROSOFT Windows nicht mal in Bezug auf MICROSOFT Office mithalten kann:

emerge sync

emerge -Du world

--> updated beinahe alles

Windowsupdate

--> updated ausschließlich Windows+Bestandteile, aber nichtmal bei Treibern ist es verwendbar (es hat mir bis zum Schluss nen "neuen" nVidia Grafiktreiber angeboten, obwohl ich etliche Versionsnummern drüber schon drauf hatte - und meine Version hatte WHQL)

----------

## togan

Hi leuter,

2 mal neu instaliert,, 1 mal stage 3 und  stage3 umstieg stage1 ..

----------

## DrSeltsam

Ich find eine Gentoo Installation hat etwas zu tiefst beruhigendes und entspannendes. Daher hab ich Gentoo sicher schon 100 mal neu installiert (bin damals bei 1.2 eingestiegen). Wirklich notwendig war es aber nie. Fands halt einfach nur schön GCC beim compilen zuzuschauen  :Wink: . Bin halt schon ein wenig krank *g*.

----------

## ZX-81

Meine erstes gentoo habe ich Anfang 2003 installiert. 

Inzwischen habe ich 6 Systeme die alle noch mit ihrer Erstinstallation laufen.   

Vor kurzem habe ich das use-flag hardened bei den meisten Systemen aktiviert. Das hat schon einigen Ärger gegeben (teilweise lief X nicht mehr), aber ich habe es schliesslich doch hinbekommen   :Very Happy: 

ZX

----------

## Robelix

Komplett neu aufsetzen - Never!

Beim Update von 1.2 auf 1.4 (gcc 2.95 -> 3.2) war natürlich ein emerge -e world notwendig.

Durch ein fehlerhaftes IDE-Kabel hatte ich mehrmals Partitionen verloren - aber Backups.

Sogar die Umstellung von meiner Musikplayer-Kiste auf Diskless Boot ging ohne Neubeginn.

Linux wird niemals zum meist_installiertem_ System!

robelix

----------

## Mindphaser

Seit dem 23.10.04 läuft Gentoo als mein erstes Linux. Obwohl ich vorher NULL Linux Erfahrung hatte (höchstens mal Knoppix angeschaut, und einmal Debian installiert und etwas rumprobiert) läuft immernoch alles prima, auch der Umstieg von gcc 3.3.x nach 3.4.x lief reibungslos. Ich habe wirklich viel gelernt und bin mit Gentoo Linux absoulut zufrieden !

Und vor allem bin ich sicher das ich nicht alle paar Monate neu installieren muss   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lenz

Müssen hätte ich's noch nie, aber ich hab's einmal gemacht, weil ich unwissend war und app-arch/dar nicht kannte.

Das jetzige System läuft seit 1,5 Jahren wie am ersten Tag  :Smile: .

----------

## fazer-ekky

1 mal, 

wegen defekter IBM ATA-Platte  :Sad: 

Prima Distribution, die sich toll aktuell halten und updaten lässt.

----------

## mondauge

Müssen hätte ich auch noch nie, installiert hab ichs aber drei mal.

Meine erste Gentoo Installation hat dazu gedient, mich in Gentoo einzuarbeiten und da hab ich dann ziemlich viel probiert und das System war dann irgendwann so richtig vollgemüllt, sodass ich mich entschieden hab, das ganze mal neu aufzusetzen und diesmal alles richtig zu machen  :Smile: 

Naja.. so richtig wars dann doch nicht. Wieder zuviel Ballast draufgezogen, den ich eigentlich nicht wirklich gebraucht hab. Dann kamen noch ein paar Änderungen am portage System dazu (z.B. /etc/portage/package.*) und dann hab ich mir überlegt, das nochmal neu aufzusetzen und diesmal die Features vom portage System zu nutzen und auf Sachen wie USE="bla" emerge blubber zu verzichten.

So kam ich dann zu meinem dritten Gentoo System. Diesmal mit nptl support aber noch ohne reiser4 obwohl mich das in den Fingern schon gejuckt hat  :Smile:  Bisher läuft alles noch ziemlich gut... bin mal gespannt wie lang  :Smile: 

----------

## Red B@ron

hab schon oefter neu installiert - aber nur wenn ich selbst mein system zerstoert habe oder ne platte kaputt gegangen ist

notebook - 1 install

server - 2 install (3. kommt balt - platte im eimer und systemplatte momentan nur read-only - warte noch auf ersatz)

workstation - 4 install (neueste mit sw-raid)

bin sehr zufrieden mit gentoo - bisher hab ich keinen grund gefunden was anderes zu verwenden

----------

## m.b.j.

Ich hab so 15mal für mein eingenes System neu aufsetzen müssen, die ersten 10mal wegen billig Problemen (ich war absoluter Linux newbie), wenn was nicht geklappt hat dann hab ich halt neu installiert, irgendwann binn ich dann dahintergekommen das man Probleme auch ohne Neuinstallation lösen kann seit dem nur noch wegen Hardwarewechsel (Prozeessor Architecturwechsel, Festplatte tot, Festplatte wurde für was anderes gebraucht, und einmal hat mein Hund das Raid1 System zerstört, ich weis bis heute nicht ob ihm Plattenelekronik schmeckt).

Ich installiere schon mal Gentoo-Server für die Schule, Bekannte, und sonstwie, aufjedenfall gibts da überhaupt keine Probleme, neuinstalliert wird da auch nur wegen krassen hardwarewechsel oder HP Probs. Meistens reicht aber schon nen neuer Kernel.

----------

## Robelix

Puuh, 15 mal, ein Durchhaltevermögen haben die Leute heutzutage, unglaublich! Und ich bin anno dazumal nach etwa 8 mal installieren von Win95 schreiend davongelaufen...

Robelix

----------

## norax

1 Mal, allerdings aufgrund meiner eigenen Blödheit. Ich hatte ein Stage-Archiv ins root-Verzeichnis meines Systems extrahiert. Da ich kein aktuelles Backup da hatte, nutzte ich die Gelegenheit für eine Stage1-Installation (vorher Stage3, macht aber keinen nennenswerten Unterschied).

Des weiteren habe ich noch einen SSH-gesteuerten NFS/Samba-Server laufen, der seit der Erstinstallation nicht mehr angerührt werden musste (außer zum updaten).

----------

## Sonic Lux

einmal wegen 2! defekten Platten gleichzeitig im Raid5  :Sad: 

Kauft nie Promise Controller  :Very Happy: 

Bin nachdem wieder bei Adaptec gelandet, zwar 100Jahre alt aber dafür ohne Probleme.

Ich plane eine Neuinstallation wegen Umstieg auf Athlon64   :Cool: 

----------

